# if you could have one part



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 22, 2013)

If you could have one part made again with the og molds and craftsmanship, what would that part be?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

suction cup white w/red singletubes.....or maybe the "Non-Skids".


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2013)

38 bluebird tank, few frames out there need their tanks.

Nick.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> 38 bluebird tank, few frames out there need their tanks.
> 
> Nick.




good call!


----------



## oskisan (Feb 22, 2013)

*Shelby speedline  airflow metal tank*

Shelby speedline airflow metal tank, or hiawatha arrow tanks.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm with Brian on the singletubes, there just aren't enough of those tires left that are any good.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 22, 2013)

For me, right now, it would have to be the correct headlight for my '56 Jetflow.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 22, 2013)

I won't buy repro nothing but pedal blocks, grips, singletube tires, and if ever made, speedo wheels...stuff that gets wear.
If everybody could get whatever part they wanted, it wouldn't be much of a collector's  hobby.
It feels good to have a real deal speedline airflow, especially after the lengths I took to get it...if anybody could have one, it would still be a cool bike, but not special.
The stuff I need, I would prefer to wait for the right opportunity.
Chris


----------



## John (Feb 22, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I won't buy repro nothing but pedal blocks, grips, singletube tires, and if ever made, speedo wheels...stuff that gets wear.
> If everybody could get whatever part they wanted, it wouldn't be much of a collector's  hobby.
> It feels good to have a real deal speedline airflow, especially after the lengths I took to get it...if anybody could have one, it would still be a cool bike, but not special.
> The stuff I need, I would prefer to wait for the right opportunity.
> Chris




Wow! there goes that party


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

John said:


> Wow! there goes that party




I appreciate your repop efforts....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 22, 2013)

Personally, I think reproductions have negative financial consequences.
If well done like a Huffman mesh chainguard, they are almost indistinguishable from the original article and down the line, someone is going to get duped.
Also, reproductions bring down the values of the real thing and those of that covet real things feel this way... it is not extreme thinking and devaluation is proven over and over from pedals to entire bicycles.
As I said, I would prefer to wait for the real deal and the reward of countless hours of searching, networking, and money invested.
To be clear, I do not begrude those that reproduce items...there is clearly a market for the quick fix and lower standards.
Now back to the party...
Chris


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 22, 2013)

I would like to see quality reproduction 26 and 28 inch tires. The Goodyear speedway tires in black and WW would be great.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good quality, leather-topped metal pan, spring saddles (not the cheaper vinyl ones etc). Not as glamorous as a big and unwieldy tank, but much more useful.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2013)

I think repop parts can destroy the hobby or help it, Depending on how many are made and what part it is that is made.

Here for example is a great bike that 100% would benefit from repop parts as shes been robbed of everything, although repoping has killed the phantom market and any canti schwinn frame for me as well as the krates, I think repoping can save a lot of frames from being rusty garden art or being scraped 




repop parts saved my pacemaker from the scrap yard and will be reborn from repop parts.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

..like it or not, repoping also brings out bicycle interest, bicycle interest brings out more interested people, more interested people bring out more old stash(original parts) for the purists! One ends up helping the other. "If you are afraid you are gonna loose $$$$ selling your original "whatever", because of potential fakes out there... then you are in this hobby for the wrong reasons anyway!!!" Stick to bonds, CD's and the stockmarket. JMHO


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2013)

> "If you are afraid you are gonna loose $$$$ selling your original "whatever", because of potential fakes out there... then you are in this hobby for the wrong reasons anyway!!!" Stick to bonds, CD's and the stockmarket. JMHO




X2 that sentience


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm not a fan of some of the really poor quality reproductions, but I will say that decent quality reproductions help get more bikes on the road and bring more people into the hobby. I think people getting off their couches and onto the road is a good thing in the end, and I ride everyday the good Lord permits.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 22, 2013)

*ok lets put it this way*

Lets pretend ...If its from the same molds, same specs, and you found the old bastard that originally made it .. OR for you scifi fans you get ten minutes in any bike store at any given time in the past. And yes the Doc gave you the right currency!


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd take the 10 minutes.  Would be tough to decide on a year.  1948 to get a green/green straightbar Autocycle.  Or maybe 1959, lots of neat models and parts intro'd that year.  Frig, decisions.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Shift levers for a Sears Free Spirit 10 speed. Hey if your gonna dream, dream big! V/r Shawn


----------



## mruiz (Feb 22, 2013)

*Repop*

Repop me an 34 Aerocycle complete to specs, correct material. No cheap tin metal, or off shore crap. 
there you go. ( Not going to happen).
 mitch


----------



## Schweirdo (Feb 27, 2013)

The double-duty fork!!!


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 27, 2013)

I always wondered why they repoped the millions made phantom and not the 30s Tank bikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 27, 2013)

*Pogo seat*

I want that or a complete Speedo cross bar set up! I always wondered the same thing about the phantoms... or why Schwinn didn't start making old parts for prewar bikes.. They coulda made a ton!!! Only if it was made in Merica!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

Someone really needs to repop the Chief pedal blocks!


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm with Chris on this one. Take the time, do the work, have the patience and step up to the plate when stuff comes up for sale. 

Getting bikes back on the road?! How could anyone ever ride a bike without a tank?! C'mon. Just because a bike isn't "complete" doesn't mean it isn't functional. Say what you want about Rat Rod bikes, but at least they can make the old bike hobby fun without having to have all of the perfect parts in place before the next group ride. 

The chase is what I love about this hobby. If I could just go online and buy all the parts I needed what fun would that be?

On a side note, why is this in the "all things Schwinn" category?


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Like These?*


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 28, 2013)

I still miss those tires...they really are cool.


----------



## jkent (Feb 28, 2013)

I think some members are taking this too seriously. I don't think the guy has any intentions of actually reproducing any bicycle parts here. Just for fun ( * IF* YOU COULD STEP BACK IN TIME AND HAVE THAT ONE DESIRABLE, UNABTAINABLE PART ) What would it be? Just for poops and giggles! Put all the harsh thoughts of the reproduction parts and what they do to the hobby aside for just one second and use your imagination.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

jkent said:


> I think some members are taking this too seriously. I don't think the guy has any intentions of actually reproducing any bicycle parts here. Just for fun ( * IF* YOU COULD STEP BACK IN TIME AND HAVE THAT ONE DESIRABLE, UNABTAINABLE PART ) What would it be? Just for poops and giggles! Put all the harsh thoughts of the reproduction parts and what they do to the hobby aside for just one second and use your imagination.




yea, but why dream, when you might get reality?....ok, back to dreaming....


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 28, 2013)

*Calll me Boring - I'd want*

...nonose tank

...or a twin 60 shroud

...an Elgin leaf spring saddle

....'38 BB tank


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 28, 2013)

I've thought about the time machine thing before. Imagine going back to the 20's-30's with correct currency and bringing home a couple of rides right off the showroom floor. Fresh original single-tube tires, tag still hanging, original paperwork in hand. You could trade the dealer sports outcomes for bicycles. Or give him a loaded i-pod to blow his mind. I don't even own an i-pod.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 15, 2013)

There was a time when my answer would have been much harder to pick one thing, but now it's not so bad (thanks John).

there have been good points on both sides of the argument, and I understand both sides reasons, but there comes a time, when you just have to realize you will never own a certain bike if not for some judicious reproducing.
I don't think it hurts the hobby, I don't think it lowers the prices, I don't think any of those things are true. crappy repops will never hurt the market, and a really good repop like John's will also not hurt the value. good repops will pass as real and need not be feared, and bad ones will be easily spotted and shunned. 30 years from now when I'm too old to ride any more and some relative decides it's time to sell my stuff to pay for my stay at the old folks home, someone will be very pleased to have my bikes with the reproduced parts. if they can't be distinguished from real at that point all the better! what better way to preserve history than to lovingly restore the bike using such accurate reproductions as make no difference from real? a time will come when you will be able to proudly advertise a reproduction as one of John's reproductions and that will be a selling feature, not something you will need to hide. I am one of the few people who have held a real mesh guard in my hands alongside one of the Chestnut hollow mesh guards, and one of John's guards. let me tell you I will not be ashamed to admit to anyone that the one on my bike is a Repop made by John.
the one point that I think everyone has overlooked is that someone like John, who has made the most accurate reproductions that can be found, has spent countless hours and has such skill that if you were to commission him to do the work at a real retail pricing schedule, the few parts you needed would quickly out value the worth of the bike they were for let alone the value of the same part in real vintage iron! the Huffman Super Streamline frame I have made cost so much in time and materials to make that it would have been cheaper for me to buy one.
another issue, at least on the Huffman Streamlines, is that without the reproduction parts, these bikes really wouldn't be possible. we're not talking about a fun search for parts, like with the Schwinns, we're talking about parts that simply are not available at any price. it took me so much time and so much money to gather the few original parts that existed, and it really meant that every time I got a part closer that was a part that someone else would never find. in fact I would go as far as saying that it is my opinion that the Huffman Super Streamline bikes are more valuable simply due to John's reproductions! without them no one would buy a Super Streamline frame! there's a reason why I paid a ton for my first SS which was almost complete, and $400 for my second which was only a frame. no one wanted a bike they'd never find enough parts to even get it halfway right. Huffmans are not the only bikes that are like this, try restoring a Manton Smith Golden Zephyr among many others! 
another truly important point that I would contrast with what some have said about hurting value, is that if you are worried about value, you really shouldn't bother with bikes anyway, at that point you're a dealer, not a collector at all. there are more profitable investments in the world. this last point is probably why I'm so bothered by the people in the hobby who think it's the thing to do to buy beautiful old bikes and then rape them out all over the world for a few bucks profit. if you're that worried about making a buck, please find another hobby to terrorize! it just kills me to watch the vultures fight over the carcase of what should have been someones beloved showcase bike. all for less money than can be made junking out a 90's Honda Civic!

I really didn't intend to get on such a soap box, but sometimes I just get going :o

anyway it would be cheating for me to say repop everything!, so I'll throw out a curve and say the one thing I've always wanted which is near impossible to find is one of those aluminum Persons Speedos. they're like a swiss watch and are the most beautiful accessory that can be put on a mid '30's bike! well that's my choice if anyone's made it this far...


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 15, 2013)

*I agree*



scrubbinrims said:


> Personally, I think reproductions have negative financial consequences.
> If well done like a Huffman mesh chainguard, they are almost indistinguishable from the original article and down the line, someone is going to get duped.
> Also, reproductions bring down the values of the real thing and those of that covet real things feel this way... it is not extreme thinking and devaluation is proven over and over from pedals to entire bicycles.
> As I said, I would prefer to wait for the real deal and the reward of countless hours of searching, networking, and money invested.
> ...




I agree; when you have waited years looking for that rare part and step up and pay 2 x retail for it, I hate to see reproduction parts become available the next day, really takes the wind out of your sail.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 25, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> this last point is probably why I'm so bothered by the people in the hobby who think it's the thing to do to buy beautiful old bikes and then rape them out all over the world for a few bucks profit. if you're that worried about making a buck, please find another hobby to terrorize! it just kills me to watch the vultures fight over the carcase of what should have been someones beloved showcase bike. all for less money than can be made junking out a 90's Honda Civic!





Tread lightly my friend. I make an honest living "raping" these bikes.  I'm 26 years old and support my family by supplying quality products to a very demanding market. If there wasn't money to be made in the collecting hobby I would still building carbon fiber wheelsets for silly heads in spandex skinsuits. Remember that collecting is a luxury, and a privilege that is not available to everyone. If I did not manage to build a succesful buisness by buying and selling antique and collectible parts to those "vultures" - it would never be within my means to enjoy these great bikes AT ALL. 

Not trying to be a ding-dong or make waves, just trying to explain how things work on the other side of the fence.

If it makes you feel better, I had to flip over 100 bikes before I could keep one for myself. I don't think anyone is out there grinding that hard to get thier hands on complete original Hondas, but ya never know.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 25, 2013)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> *Tread lightly my friend*. *I make an honest living "raping" these bikes.  I'm 26 years old and support my family by supplying quality products to a very demanding market*. If there wasn't money to be made in the collecting hobby I would still building carbon fiber wheelsets for silly heads in spandex skinsuits. *Remember that collecting is a luxury, and a privilege that is not available to everyone*. If I did not manage to build a succesful buisness by buying and selling antique and collectible parts to those "vultures" - it would never be within my means to enjoy these great bikes AT ALL.
> 
> Not trying to be a ding-dong or make waves, just trying to explain how things work on the other side of the fence.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I had to flip over 100 bikes before I could keep one for myself. I don't think anyone is out there grinding that hard to get thier hands on complete original Hondas, but ya never know.




1. Tread lightly or what? you don't get to tell me to tread lightly Mr. 13 posts! come back when you've actually contributed anything useful to our hobby! 

2. maybe it's time you got out and got a real job instead of making your living destroying stuff that others care more about than you have already admitted you do. 

3. collecting is not a luxury afforded to me by you! maybe before you reply to me on this, you should go back to 3rd grade and learn how to spell, you'll at least have gained a small bit more respect from me than you have right now, and I'll understand what your saying!

I don't tolerate idiots very well, and you've stumbled into my biggest pet peeves and proceeded to run back and forth over several of them. the best advice I can give you is don't reply to this, take a night class, get a real job, contribute meaningfully here and then when you have an opinion, I'll respect it. until then go be a "Ding-Dong"somewhere else.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dang Scott....a little harsh here! I personally don't condone the parting of nice, original bikes either but to each his own. In the immortal words of the late, beloved Rodney King "Can't we all just get along--now pass that spliff" V/r Shawn


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 26, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> 1. Tread lightly or what? you don't get to tell me to tread lightly Mr. 13 posts! come back when you've actually contributed anything useful to our hobby!
> 
> 2. maybe it's time you got out and got a real job instead of making your living destroying stuff that others care more about than you have already admitted you do.
> 
> ...




Well Scott, thanks for the advice. I do not think you understood my post at all, but thats is fine. 

Your right, collecting is not a luxury afforded by me, nor did I claim it to be, and I apologize that my grammatical execution didn't meat your standards, but respect is a two way street my friend.

And just to clarify, I do have a real job. I OWN a bike shop, and I do not have time to take night classes, because I TEACH night classes. If you interested in taking a bicycle mechanics class I would love to have you, free of charge. There are some slots available. https://www.3rdward.com/class/basic-bicycle-mechanics/1092#/section/5164 

 Do not worry, everything we take apart we will put back together.

If you are ever looking for a hard to find part, let me know. I will be glad to help any way I can.  

Thanks,
-AJ


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 26, 2013)

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Well Scott, thanks for the advice. I do not think you understood my post at all, but thats is fine.
> 
> Your right, collecting is not a luxury afforded by me, nor did I claim it to be, and I apologize that my grammatical execution didn't meat your standards, but respect is a two way street my friend.
> 
> ...




OK, I'll have to admit I laughed when I read "I apologize that my grammatical execution didn't *meat* your standards" 
I was having a difficult day yesterday and picking on your spelling was a bit mean.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 26, 2013)

I went to the Long Beach Swap Meat last Sunday.

I didn't see you they're.

: }


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 26, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I went to the Long Beach Swap Meat last Sunday.
> 
> I didn't see you they're.
> 
> : }




I think you're confusing the Swap Meat with the Meat Swap. I've heard of these things...


----------



## John (Mar 26, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> I think you're confusing the Swap Meat with the Meat Swap. I've heard of these things...




That's funny


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 26, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I went to the Long Beach Swap Meat last Sunday.
> 
> I didn't see you they're.
> 
> : }




I saw some Meat Swaps in the dorms freshman year of college, I learned a lot that year.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 26, 2013)

*Hobby=fun*

I normally  keep my mouth shut on these threads BUT come on guys this a hobby to me as well as a lot of other people here. Scott M has given us a place to escape our normal lives.  I understand free speech and all that BS but lets have fun/enjoy what we have and try to keep the drama off THE CABE. This site was built to help us all communicate from all parts of the world.

I myself love and respect this hobby very much and watch where I put my 2 cents.


----------



## cyclebuster (Mar 26, 2013)

*have heard it all before*

I don't part vintage bikes, I make them as presentable as possible and sell them. All the while harvesting the best pieces for my own bikes.

But I have parted several hundred motorcycles, and those guys get all kinds of bent out of shape over that!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm taking this further... 

I would love to go back in time to the factories where the bikes were made !
Also include: Early baseball cards, A-1 jackets, Indian motorcycles. 


Further still...early baseball games...& downtown stores before there were malls.
There are other things, but this will do for now...


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 28, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> OK, I'll have to admit I laughed when I read "I apologize that my grammatical execution didn't *meat* your standards"
> I was having a difficult day yesterday and picking on your spelling was a bit mean.




Scott,

  No worries, everyone has bad days. As long as some of those days end in a bike ride, you'll come out on top.  If you are ever in Brooklyn stop by and we can can roll around on some of my crappy bikes.

-AJ


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 28, 2013)

*I started this thread*

So people could say what part they most desire and if by some scifi way they could go back in time and get it or if the original molds had been found and the original factory dude made one part with it!!!!!.. This was not a chinese repop thread/destroy bikes/ part out bike/ screw the market/ whatever Pissing match thread . My God!!!!!!!
Scott just delete this damn thing please....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 28, 2013)

...I think it finally calmed down. 
Ok, I'd like a brand new 28" wood clincher set up with a Sturmey Archer tri-coaster.


----------



## kingsting (Mar 30, 2013)

Double knurl S-2 tubular rims. Chrome and enameled. All sizes.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 30, 2013)

kingsting said:


> Double knurl S-2 tubular rims. Chrome and enameled. All sizes.



You should put this in the wanted section, you will probably get a lot of rims. If you have a single speed kingsting to trade, I have rims.


----------

